# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  La pesca del pulpo inicia su evaluación para obtener el sello de sostenibilidad

## Jonasino

> Tras varios años de trámites y procedimientos previos, las cofradías de pescadores del Navia-Porcía acaban de comenzar el periodo de evaluación para la obtención del sello de pesca sostenible Marine Stewardship Council (MSC). Así lo ha anunciado el propio organismo internacional, que resalta que se trata de la primera pesquería de pulpo a nivel mundial que será evaluada bajo sus estándares.
> 
> La evaluación, que se extenderá por un periodo aproximado de un año, será realizada por la entidad certificadora independiente Bureau Veritas. Para ello, se tendrán en cuenta tres elementos: la salud de la población del pulpo, el impacto de la pesquería en el ecosistema marino y la efectividad de la gestión de la pesquería.
> 
> Se estudiarán un total de 27 embarcaciones de las cofradías de Tapia de Casariego, Viavélez, Ortiguera y Puerto de Vega. La campaña del pulpo comienza este lunes.


Fuente:http://www.lne.es/occidente/2014/12/...r/1685563.html

----------

